# Looking for 1 on 1 literate RP



## retrovertigo138 (Dec 9, 2017)

Hello! I'm a new furry, but I've been doing roleplay for years. I'm open to all kinds of roleplay, I typically prefer fantasy, but anything goes with me. I'm looking to have a one on one, literate roleplay with fellow adults. I prefer not to roleplay with minors due to some themes that I enjoy. Please PM me info about your rules and the sona you prefer to rp with, if you're interested.

My rules:
1. Please discuss a plot before we begin, this might take time, if you aren't patient enough to devise a plot, how can you take the time to roleplay.
2. Understand that I am a student whose life is studying, and so don't pester me for replies.
3. Ask me if I want to initiate any sort of adult situations, I don't have a lot of boundaries, but I like to know before it happens.


----------



## Blue_Jay (Dec 12, 2017)

Do you use Discord? And do you like DnD? If the answer to these questions is yes, then great. I've been toying with ideas for a one player DnD campaign and I'll need a guinea pig to see how that'll work out. My games are typically very heavy on narrative, and don't require you to know the rules of DnD. Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## SweetPinkieDeer (Dec 19, 2017)

retrovertigo138 said:


> Hello! I'm a new furry, but I've been doing roleplay for years. I'm open to all kinds of roleplay, I typically prefer fantasy, but anything goes with me. I'm looking to have a one on one, literate roleplay with fellow adults. I prefer not to roleplay with minors due to some themes that I enjoy. Please PM me info about your rules and the sona you prefer to rp with, if you're interested.
> 
> My rules:
> 1. Please discuss a plot before we begin, this might take time, if you aren't patient enough to devise a plot, how can you take the time to roleplay.
> ...




Hi there! I would love to! I'm also looking for a 1 on 1 partner! 
Please feel free to send me a message or add me on discord! 

Pinkie-Deer#6664


----------



## Taurokhub (Dec 21, 2017)

1 on 1 RPing could be interesting


----------

